# Sin ruido, Athos llega a los 1000.



## Víctor Pérez

Hace unos minutos, *Athos de Tracia* ha llegado a sus primeras 1000 intervenciones. 

Sagaz, documentada y rigurosa aunque discreta, siempre disponible y atenta, esta chica es un valor seguro en WR. ¡Estoy seguro de que sabrá  mantenerse así!

¡Enhorabuena, *Athos*! Esperamos más y mejores (si puede ser).


----------



## Paquita

¿ *** ? ¿Será posible? Hace poco nuestra mosquetera era junior.

Sus mil colaboraciones llegan siempre así.


No le podemos regalar *** Hace tiempo que lo ha superado.

Hay que celebrarlo en grande  ***.

Para ti, Athos, con cariño ***.


----------



## Outsider

¡Nuestra montaña preferida en los foros! 
Muchas felicidades.


----------



## swift

No podía dejar pasar esta celebración. ¿Cómo no agradecer la cálida presencia de nuestra amiga Athos?

S.: te admiro mucho por tu sinceridad, tu trato amable, por tu sabiduría. Y te estimo mucho por tu amistad y compañía incondicional (otra más que termina en "al").

Felicitaciones por estos primeros mil que has alcanzado velozmente, pero con prudencia y discreción. Mil contribuciones agudas y brillantes. Mira: ellos también quieren saludarte. 

Un beso,


José


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Petit ... deviendra grand.

Se empieza con un post y se acaba en peso pesado sin bebérselo ni comérselo.
Siempre voluntaria para acudir al rescate de los que están perdidos, corriendo (o volando) y siempre con buen rollo.

Es un placer tenerte entre nosotros. Gracias.
Un beso.
Martine


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Y ahora, ¿qué digo? No hay persona con mayor torpeza que yo en semejantes circunstancias. 

Hoy es un día especialmente emotivo para mí. Hoy, _Athos de Tracia_ hubiera cumplido 9 años y no tengo palabras para agradeceros vuestros cariñosos mensajes y para deciros lo mucho que aprecio vuestra compañía.

Cuando me registré en WR  no esperaba encontrarme tan a gusto y tan bien arropada. Mil mensajes no son nada en comparación con lo mucho que aprendo en cada una de mis visitas a este muy entrañable foro.

Un abrazo muy fuerte a todos vosotros y gracias.


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Athos,

J'aime bien le titre que Víctor a donné à ce fil : « Sin ruido, Athos... »

Tu travailles avec discrétion, mais... quelle efficacité!

Tu es une « Wordist» fiable que j'aime beaucoup lire.

Yul


----------



## Pinairun

Hola, Athos,
No suelo participar en las celebraciones y soy parca en cumplidos.
Pero me gusta tu estilo; siempre aprendo algo de tus respuestas y no podía perder ocasión como esta para hacértelo saber y darte las gracias por ello.

Un abrazo
Pinairun


----------



## chlapec

Gracias, Athos: por amar la lengua, compartir esa pasión, expresarte tan bien y ayudar a los demás.
Un beso,
Juan Luis


----------



## alinapopi

Muchas felicidades, Athos!! Gracias por estar siempre allí y por tu paciencia!
Un abrazo.


----------



## saintest66

Très chers amis en forum. D'abord, ***
. j'imagine l'hilarité aussi générale  que silencieuse et généreuse à la lecture de certains de mes propos dénonçant ma misogyne nature. Je découvre qu'Athos est dame ! C'est un joli moment que celui-ci. Je ne lui répéterai pas ce qui a été dit et que je partage sur la qualité des interventions. Peut-être ai-je déjà dit combien il était rassurant que des personnes douées de toutes ces qualités se retrouvent, sans tambour ni trompette, sans goût de lucre ni soif de publicité, et tout cela pour en aider d'autres dans les questions si importantes de la précision de la langue qu'on utilise et aime. Vous êtes tous un exemple ! Et j'aurai dû faire comme Gracián : _lo bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno_. Avec sa suite qu'on oublie trop: _Y lo malo, si breve, menos malo_.
Amitiés à tous et tout spécialement à cette mousquetaire.

***
règle 2 : ne dévions pas du sujet 
règle 15 : les actions de modérateurs etc.
jajajajaja 
motus et bouche cousue...

Paquita


----------



## Tina.Irun

Felicidades Athos:

No te conozco mucho pero he podido valorar ampliamente tu sabiduría, eficacia y tenacidad y, además, he descubierto que podías ser (un poco) testaruda, lo que me tranquiliza ya que eres tan perfecta que dudaba que fueras humana.

¡Eres una gran aportación para este foro!
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Nanon

Athos, tout ceci pour te dire que tu es indispensable...
Un abrazo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

Me siento abrumada por todas vuestras muestras de cariño y terriblemente abochornada por ser tan poco expresiva y tan condenadamente _victoriana_. 

Gracias por vuestros elogios que no me merezco y por evocar tan afectuosamente mi _folie douce,_ uno de los grandes motores de mi vida.

Un abrazo.


----------



## jprr

Athos,
J'arrive tard; mais je suis de l'opinion générale.
C'est un plaisir et un honneur de partager ta compagnie...
A propos de compagnie, qu'as-tu fait des autres mousquetaires? s'ils sont de la même force, tu devrais les inciter à nous rejoindre.
Bien amicalement.


----------



## chamyto

Aunque no suelo frecuentar el foro de francés ,
felicidades por esos 1 000


----------

